# dab radio



## point7 (Mar 4, 2016)

hello.

yesterday i bought a used mk3 tts from 2015

in the discription of the car where it got sold, it said it had dab radio too.
but now when i try to use dab i cant find it , i can only choose AM or FM but no DAB is listed.
so does that mean this car does not have DAB or im i doing something wrong ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats. They should all have DAB.

Left most ] button on the MFSW









Then select DAB or FM/DAB from the menu


----------



## point7 (Mar 4, 2016)

i made a quick video

all i can choose is this 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyptZd0 ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like a LHD car, are we talking UK??
The procedure above is correct.


----------



## point7 (Mar 4, 2016)

no its belgium car not UK


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't talk for that market. Standard items are different for each region, so you will need to speak with a dealer to confirm what is/isn't standard for that particular car/MY and the seller around what was listed.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

point7 said:


> i made a quick video


Umm... Perhaps I'm mistaken then. Sorry.
I've looked and I can't find a menu option that would disable DAB. Also my central dial view has the same options as my screen shot.
There's a small chance I suppose it could perhaps have been coded out?

Edit: Ah, if it's not the UK then As Tosh says - all bets are off....

Still in 2015 a car in the EU without DAB? Audi, really....


----------



## point7 (Mar 4, 2016)

i will go to the dealer and ask there , thanks anyway.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Was DAB available in Belgium in 2015? I think some countries went for DAB+ at a later date.


----------



## point7 (Mar 4, 2016)

ah yes i think its dab+ here


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Dab+ was only launched in French speaking parts of Belgium in November 2019, so I'm not sure what would have been enabled on cars built a few years before that date for the Belgian market.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

DAB is still an option, in some countries (i.e. germany and Italy)


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

point7 said:


> no its belgium car not UK


I'm also from Belgium and also have no DAB


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi
firstly, I know nothing of this company or this product but saw this post and an item they sell (- it's on the 6th row down)
https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... hes-TT-8S/

Translation by Google - 
AUDI TT 8S DAB+ Digitalradio Nachrüstpaket (AUDI TT 8S DAB + digital radio retrofit package) @174,90 EUR
"Upgrade your AUDI TT 8S significantly with the DAB / DAB + reception.
A 100% original retrofit as we are otherwise used would mean the exchange of radio tuner / receiver and often also the side or rear window for a window with additional antennas etc.
For this reason, we offer a much cheaper and much simpler solution.
Assemble this retrofit kit which injects the received transmitters into your existing "FM reception" in digital qualityScope of delivery:
- 1x DAB / DAB + receiver
- 1x active DAB / DAB + window antenna
- 1x radio remote control for setting the transmitter (incl.battery)
- 1x pre-assembled cable set
- 1x assembly material
- 1x installation and operating instructions (German / English)
Installation time: approx. 1 hour

As stated cannot vouch for this but thought it may be of interest


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

K-electronic is well known and reliable german shop for parts and retrofitting, on a par with kufatec..
basically, its DAB retrofit with OEM parts...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> K-electronic is well known and reliable german shop for parts and retrofitting, on a par with kufatec..
> basically, its DAB retrofit with OEM parts...


Err, no it's not. Read the description again...

It says replacing with OEM is not practical for parts costs and needing to replace the screen. And you get a remote control for for setting the transmitter.

Basically it's a fairly expensive DAB/DAB+ to FM bridge, but injected via the FM antenna instead of broadcasting.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ooops :roll: , you are 100% right... I just read _100% oem retrofit_ and not the rest...
that's why Kufatec doesn't offer any DAB retrofit....


----------

